# BURNING stool



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey... Let me just give you a little background first... First off, I am not sure if I have IBS or IBD, I get a colonoscopy on Friday (2 days). My stool results for blood, bacteria, and inflammation in my stool have all come back negative. I have been housebound for 12 days now with diarrhea, nausea, cramping, etc...The past few days its seemed to let up a bit. Sometimes when I feel like I have to go all I get it gas, _really_ small stool, and mucus. One thing I have noticed, though, is that a lot of times when I pass a stool it burns. It burns like I ate jalapenos, which I know I cannot eat because spicey foods make me _miserable_ with this. I thought it might be because I have been going so much its just sore, but I can pass a normal stool 30minutes after and it doesn't burn at all... Any ideas?Oh Lordy! This sucks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

So far the tests sound more consistant with IBS than IBD (especially if you mostly have day time symptoms rather than night time ones).One thing that can cause burning diarrhea is if you produce more bile than you recycle. The excess bile is irritating to the colon and can be obnoxious when you pass it. But that would be with loose stools.Some people have hemaroids and stuff like that which can make passing some stools uncomfortable.K.


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

I get symptoms 24/7. It doesnt matter when. The past few nights I have been cut a break, but like lastnight after dinner I got really sick again. Felt like absolute ####


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i get this problem too, but not on a regular basis its not the nicest feeling in the world, but i put it down to ibs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Drayon - ooooh me too - this happened horrendously during the summer, with and following a hideous bout of cystitis (poor Jools - have bored her rigid with the woes of my bladder!!!) - not sure why and was beginning to get concerned and then it seemed to disappear - yes, reckon a Jalapeno could make this happen (like the dear old "ring burners" post-curry in student days!!). See how you go on, but you are clearly not alone on this one.Sue, Manchester


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

I can understand the jist of you brits, but never the little words


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Soz our kid - some of our lingo is bobbins!!Sue


----------



## 23705 (Aug 24, 2005)

drayOn, I know the feeling, my best friend is American. I guess we're both slowly learning.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ach i dinna gee a damn,oh goad














yere a wee belther..lolololololo


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. Yep, I get these a LOT! It's revolting. I find a dab of vaseline helps a bit with the burning. In our house they're known as bum burners (me) and ring stingers (DH). Seems they happen to people who don't have IBS too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Jools - do you read the Rebus books by Ian Rankin - there bazzin' take me back to my student days in Edinburgh. The TV serial was poor - John Hannah too pretty and young.Sue


----------



## 23705 (Aug 24, 2005)

Sue,I'm currently at Edinburgh Uni..and yes, John Hannah is too pretty, lucky for me not too young but is out of the country far too often! And is in far too many bad films....although at least he hasn't gone and done Ioan Gruffudd's latest stunt....spandex in this day and age is just wrong.


----------



## 21708 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, I sometimes get burning or 'ring sting' as me and my mates call it. I also put it down to there being too much bile in the poop.







. Don't you just love it


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

im ashamed to say i dont read his books (shame on me) im into true crime, real life crime, just been reading about an american woman killing all her lovers







i say lovers, not lover god one is enough


----------

